# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Sanbot, humanoid robots, Sanbot Innovation Technology., Ltd, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Designer - Sanbot Innovation Technology., Ltd

Sanbot Nano

Sanbot Elf

Sanbot Max

Mini ELF

----------


## Airicist

QihanTech Sanbot S1 cloud-brained intelligent humanoid robot

Published on Aug 28, 2016




> Sanbot S1 Cloud-brained Intelligent Humanoid Robot, Robotics-as-a-Service
> Powered by QIHAN
> Advanced robotics and interactive technologies

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sanbot is a humanoid robot with penguin flipper arms and a touchscreen heart"

by Brian Heater
September 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

QIHAN Sanbot live demo: flexible body and charm personality

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Sanbot Nimble Humanoid Service Robot with Open API -powered by QIHAN

----------


## Airicist

QIHAN Sanbot live demo: personal assistant and control air conditioning without a remote

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Sanbot intelligent Humanoid Service Robot with Open API -powered by QIHAN

----------


## Airicist

Cute robot provides customer service

Published on Sep 18, 2016




> A cute humanoid-looking robot is making its way into the droid customer service market. One day, the robot known as Sanbot could be a hotel concierge or classroom teacher. VOA’s Deborah Block has more details.

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot Functions 1

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> in the following series, we will provide the 3 videos of Sanbot Function, it will help you to easy to understand what can Sanbot do

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot humanoid robot help customs inspection faster and safer

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> “Chinese Gongbei Customs firstly introduced intelligent humanoid robots, which help customs inspection faster and safer”, reported by CCTV. On Oct 1st, the National Day of the PRC, the launching ceremony of Qihan-Sanbot intelligent customs humanoid robot was crowned with complete success.
> 
> The setup of Smart Customs means customs “Internet+” achieves an important innovative breakthrough, and it is a reality that the intelligent humanoid robot has come into hundreds of industries. It is also a great breakthrough Qihan-cloud platform humanoid robot marched into a new market.

----------


## Airicist

The future world-Sanbot Robot

Published on Dec 5, 2016




> Sanbot commerical video:
> The new Sanbot platform will unleash the power of cloud-enabled robotics and AI for retailers, hoteliers, schools, nursing homes and operators in many other customer-oriented industries to deliver smarter and more personalized services.

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot in Seattle

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> Sanbot is on a roadtrip all along the West Coast! Join Sanbot on her journey out to CES 2017 as she sees the USA for the first time!

----------


## Airicist

Watch Sanbot be a store greeter at nordstrom

Published on Dec 31, 2016




> Sanbot's powerful cloud-enabled platform and response functions allow her to be an excellent service robot. Had a blast shooting and watching Sanbot respond to guests. Sanbot will be arriving at retail centers soon. Follow his journey across the Pacific Northwest at #SanbotRoadTrip

----------


## Airicist

Shopping with Sanbot, guess what is sanbot's favorite

Published on Feb 20, 2017




> After we took a exciting match, my master and i felt very hungry, so we went to the Carrefour to buy some food.
> In the Carrefour we met so many different kinds of food, looks so cool~~

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot demo video - learn more operating on Sanbot robot

Published on Jun 1, 2017




> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Welcome to our sanbot demo video, it includes the basic functions and Tutorials:
> Timeline:
> 1) General introduction of sanbot: 31" -1'3"
> 2) Hardware specification: 1'4" -6'39"
> 3) Function-Voice interaction: 6'40" -7'50"
> 4) Function-Follow: 7'51" -9'
> 5) Function-Dancing: 9'1" -10'28"
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot full interview video by clients

Published on Aug 1, 2017




> Sanbot robot is powered by IBM watson and Nuance speech engine, so his interaction is very fast and precise, before you try to test the interaction function, pls ensure the wifi sign is steady.

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot Max functional testing 1.0

Published on Dec 6, 2017




> NEW Sanbot Max video! An exclusive look at a few of Sanbot Max’s features. Stay tuned for more Sanbot Max videos.

----------


## Airicist

C2RO Engage Product Commercial Demo - Sanbot Robot

Published on Aug 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot MAX Sensors responsiveness during movement

Published on May 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot early childhood education robot

Published on Aug 1, 2019




> Sanbot as a teacher’s assistant in kindergarten. Sanbot not only can greets the children, but also helps teachers to carry out health examinations, and teaches the children.

----------


## Airicist

Sanbot Mini Elf Robot

Published on Aug 1, 2019




> Here is our new robot-Sanbot Mini Elf Robot.
> Mini Elf has the powerful voice interaction,  can receive the guests, plays the music with extraordinary sound quality, remotes video call, and supports voice ordering function. It’s magical to see!

----------

